# walmart betta tanks



## hortus (Dec 22, 2005)

theres like these little betta tanks i found at walmart made of plastic or acrylic or something but they are retty cool for only 3 dollars i moved my big mendica into one today to test it hes just over an inch long. maybe an inch and a half . used to be i had to open his thing to take pics of him but now i can shoot right through the tank. these probably wont work for biger mantids but for something small you cant beat it. well cept for baby babys you would have to cover the vents with foam or mesh or something

ill take a pic of how it looks later


----------



## Gecko Assassins (Dec 25, 2005)

I use to keep Beta fish, but not anymore  . I would also purchase the same containers too that are also available at my local Wal*Mart. these make good containers for nymphs, but just make sure they can't climb out of the breathing holes. You could cover it though just like you said.


----------



## hortus (Dec 25, 2005)

acctually the one i ave in there is MUCH too big to get out of those holes but yeah like a L1-L4 probably should have those covered with some mesh


----------

